# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Firefly Axanthics!!!

## JD Constriction

I missed on these last year but this year MORE than made up for it hitting on 2 in one clutch!  SUPER happy with the results!  :Dancin' Banana:  

This male just shed out this morning so I couldn't wait to snap pics and post him up!  Thanks for looking!

Clutch Pic


Firefly Axanthic






The female is more blushed out than this guy so a bit different of a look!  I'll post pics of her up as well when she sheds.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-20-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (07-21-2012),_decensored_ (07-20-2012),DooLittle (07-20-2012),dr del (07-20-2012),foobar (07-22-2012),h00blah (07-20-2012),_Pinoy Pythons_ (07-20-2012),_rjk890_ (07-20-2012),Romping (07-20-2012),SlitherinSisters (07-20-2012),_Trackstrong83_ (07-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (07-20-2012)

----------


## h00blah

Now THAT is black and white  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

Can't wait to see that in spider form! Or super pastel form  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

Congrats  :Good Job:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-21-2012)

----------


## Andybill

AWESOME! Really diggin em! Very cool!  :Good Job:

----------


## Gomojoe

That fire really cleans up the axanthic! Love to see it with an axanthic clown!


Sent from my iPho

----------


## Mike41793

I love them. X2 cant wait to see spider mixed in!

----------


## Tfpets

Drooling!!  :Bowdown:  :Good Job:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Powerhouse babies!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Those are sweet!

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, gorgeous babies!!!  I'm lovin em!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I think you forgot to mention these are the first ever  :Wink:  I can't believe how pure white and jet black they are!

Huge congrats JP

----------


## Don

Beautiful!  Now I've got another project on my "to do" list.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Slim

*O M G*  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:   Such beautiful animals!!!

----------


## rjk890

:Surprised: 
Insane.

Congrats John.

----------


## 4Ballz

congrats. can't go wrong with those genes :-D super awesome!!

----------


## decensored

Omg!  I want it!

----------


## Sky1982

Wow!!  Incredible

----------


## heylookitsjon

:Bowdown:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Bowdown:  :Snake: 

I am speechless.

----------


## crepers86

I want...NOW! !!

----------


## JD Constriction

Thanks guys  :Smile:   I'm super happy with how they turned out.  Here is a couple more pics...

The pair (1.1)


Comparison of a Firefly Axanthic with a Firefly clutchmate (66% pos het Axanthic)


Thanks for looking!!!!

----------


## RetiredJedi

Very awesome John!!!

----------


## gsarchie

KICK ASS!!  Truly a beautiful snake.  Axanthics are my favorite hands down so needless to say I am extremely jealous of your hatching those little guys.  I am picking up a male VPI and a female fire this year and I already have a male pastel, so I think that I'll be working those into my breeding plans at some point down the road.  Congratulations on a first ever morph!

----------


## John1982

Can't wait to see how these look in a few hundred grams, congrats on some spectacular hatchlings!

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Wow! That baby made me lose my brearh! Beatiful snake!

----------


## LadyWraith

Gorgeous. It's like seeing a black and white photo. Love that effect.  :Good Job:

----------


## eatgoodfood

I just love anything Axanthic, but those are just so clean looking... very nice!

----------


## jben

I'm not a big fan of ax but have to say those are smoking! Congrats!

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## MorphMaster

Probably the coolest morph I have seen. Other than pattern mutations, I don't know what to do next. I'm going to open the box and say put a L.L.T to it. Makes a real cool pattern

----------


## Fidget

Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said, so......WOW. Pat yourself on the back plenty for those!

----------


## joebad976

Those are sweet. The comparison pic really shows how black and white they really are. Awesome and Congrats

----------


## Emilio

They are amazing John can't wait to see them at 600 grams.

----------


## JD Constriction

Thanks guys.  Still catch myself checking them out a few times a day.  Very eager to put some food into them and see how well they color up!

Have another shot at these this year so hopefully I hit on another 1 (or two!)

Thanks for looking and all the compliments!

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Those two look great together!

----------

